# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Planárias

## afernandes

Olá, alguém do brasil poderia me informar onde é o melhor "centro" de coleta de planárias ou então alguma loja que venda a mesma ? Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Olá, alguém do brasil poderia me informar onde é o melhor "centro" de coleta de planárias ou então alguma loja que venda a mesma ? Obrigado



Como vivo em Portugal nao te saberei responder mas so por curiosidade para que queres tu as Planarias?

Geralmente a gente quer e ver-se livre delas...

----------

